# Need a Box for 1 SUNDOWN SA-8



## djbizz1

Sup,

Can someone help me with a box for 1 Sundown SA-8 subs. 

Ported will be cool. Size of the box, it doesnt matter, just whatever the loudest it can get out of it. 



SPECIFICATIONS OF D2 Coil (D4 will be similar) :

RE: 3.28 ohms (series)
FS: 41.6 Hz
Qes: 0.513
Qms: 6.606
Qts: 0.476
Le: 2.778 mH
Vas: 3.285 L
BL: 17.138 N/A
Cms: 83.341 um/N
Mms: 175.654 g
Sens: 78.476 dB @ 1w/1m
POWER: 400 RMS

5.25" depth
8.25" overall basket OD (no gasket)
7.375" cut-out diameter (without gasket)
7.25" cut-out diameter (with gasket)
6.25" magnet diameter 

We suggest 0.6 - 1 cube ported tuned to 30-40 hz based on your goals and preferences.

Sealed can be utilized but is not optimal for these drivers.


----------



## OGJordan

You'll probably get a much more informed response here: SA Forum


----------



## OGJordan

This isn't really a box design, but useful info:



Box size has alot to do with mechanical power handling. If you are going to be pushing your woofer beyond it's rated RMS power you need to be very mindful of this fact and put the woofer in no larger than the minimum suggested enclosure for music program.

We design our woofers for very small enclosures and power ratings are there for a reason -- you can continue to push a driver like the SA-8 beyond RMS power and it will not be stressed whatsoever thermally by the time you can cause mechanical issues. The motor, especially on the SA-8, is VERY strong -- being an 8" driver there is limited mechanical throw available. The driver retains high motor force all the way up to the point where you can start breaking it.

In any event... based on my testing so far you can expect something like the following on mechanical power handling vs. ported box size on the SA-8 :

1.25 cubic feet = 300 watts
1.00 cubic feet = 400 watts
0.80 cubic feet = ~450-500 watts
0.60 cubic feet = ~500-600 watts

You may ALSO need a subsonic filter depending on box tuning. The rated RMS power is 400 watts RMS -- if you push past that you are voiding warranty coverage. We are bringing in re-cone parts and they can be fixed, though, for those of you who like to push things. If you have any doubts about your ability to monitor your listening habits just stick to the 0.60 recommendation.

To re-iterate... they are not fragile. I have ton ALOT of testing on them with enormous amounts of power -- the above considers full bandwidth music program that can drop to very low frequencies and is a safe suggestion.

If you are an SPL competitor then you probably already know this and these suggestions don't really apply for burps @ tuning. We have put in excess of 600% of RMS power on them for SPL burps.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 21 2010, 08:00 AM~17257412
> *You'll probably get a much more informed response here: SA Forum
> *



thanks bro, i'll try that too...


----------



## Airborne

1 cube box is fucking easy to make. I made one in the shape of my arm rest in my pickup for an E8 and it WANGS for an 8".

I have plans for a t-line that I am going to try and knock out before a show in two weeks. It is really going to wake that little guy up.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 21 2010, 08:20 AM~17257569
> *1 cube box is fucking easy to make. I made one in the shape of my arm rest in my pickup for an E8 and it WANGS for an 8".
> 
> I have plans for a t-line that I am going to try and knock out before a show in two weeks. It is really going to wake that little guy up.
> *



oh shit hook that up bro... lets see the design. :biggrin: 


also, the one u did on your arm rest, was that a sealed box or ported? got any pix of it..


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 21 2010, 11:35 AM~17257677
> *oh shit hook that up bro... lets see the design.  :biggrin:
> also, the one u did on your arm rest, was that a sealed box or ported?  got any pix of it..
> *


ported and I can take pics later on if I remember.

I'll post the design but I don't think it will be optimal for the new sub because the TS is all different. You can try it though. Let me get home from work and I will hook up the design and cut sheet.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 21 2010, 08:39 AM~17257710
> *ported and I can take pics later on if I remember.
> 
> I'll post the design but I don't think it will be optimal for the new sub because the TS is all different. You can try it though. Let me get home from work and I will hook up the design and cut sheet.
> *


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Apr 21 2010, 10:00 AM~17257412
> *You'll probably get a much more informed response here: SA Forum
> *


Or here, where the true masters of the Sundown 8" subs post!  

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showforum=52


----------



## ibanender

In my experience, 0.75 cu. ft. tuned to 35 hz with a 4" port sounded great and had excellent output with 400-500 watts on it. Keep in mind, that's a pretty long port as it's 12.43 sq in. For daily use, that's what I'd recommend. For burps, I have another box that has proven excellent LOL


----------



## Airborne

For the double box: (This is looking at the lower drawing on the left)

Top -27x18
Bottom -32.25x18
Port side -15.75x18
Side -15x18
Piece(1) -9.75x18
Piece(2) -21x18
Piece(3) -21.75x18
Front/Back -32.25x16.5

For the single box: (Looking at the lower right)

Top -27x8.75
Bottom -32.25x8.75
Port side -15.75x8.75
Side -15x8.75
Piece(1) -9.75x8.75
Piece(2) -21x8.75
Piece(3) -21.75x8.75
Top/Bottom -32.25x16.5

The subs are 5.625(5/8)" from the outside of the box.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 21 2010, 02:20 PM~17260957
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the double box: (This is looking at the lower drawing on the left)
> 
> Top -27x18
> Bottom -32.25x18
> Port side -15.75x18
> Side -15x18
> Piece(1) -9.75x18
> Piece(2) -21x18
> Piece(3) -21.75x18
> Front/Back -32.25x16.5
> 
> For the single box: (Looking at the lower right)
> 
> Top -27x8.75
> Bottom -32.25x8.75
> Port side -15.75x8.75
> Side -15x8.75
> Piece(1) -9.75x8.75
> Piece(2) -21x8.75
> Piece(3) -21.75x8.75
> Top/Bottom -32.25x16.5
> 
> The subs are 5.625(5/8)" from the outside of the box.
> *



thanks bro, imma have to give this a try..


----------



## Brahma Brian

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 21 2010, 04:00 PM~17260720
> *In my experience, 0.75 cu. ft. tuned to 35 hz with a 4" port sounded great and had excellent output with 400-500 watts on it.  Keep in mind, that's a pretty long port as it's 12.43 sq in.  For daily use, that's what I'd recommend.  For burps, I have another box that has proven excellent LOL
> *


Truf!


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 21 2010, 04:35 PM~17261107
> *thanks bro, imma have to give this a try..
> *


Before you give that a try, a few observations:

1) The cutout is listed at 7 inches, that is not correct, it's too small. IIRC its 7 1/8" if you use the gasket and 7 1/4" if you don't use the gasket. Don't ask why they're different, just know you wont get screws in well if it's not right.

2) Just woke up math shows you won't be able to mount the sub because of depth. That looks like it will hit the port before it gets anywhere near mounting, PLUS you need another inch for the pole vent.

3) I haven't even tried to figure out what the volume and tuning is, but the port seems a little long if it's the right volume and tuning just by a quick look.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 22 2010, 07:41 AM~17268216
> *Before you give that a try, a few observations:
> 
> 1) The cutout is listed at 7 inches, that is not correct, it's too small.  IIRC its 7 1/8" if you use the gasket and 7 1/4" if you don't use the gasket.  Don't ask why they're different, just know you wont get screws in well if it's not right.
> 
> 2) Just woke up math shows you won't be able to mount the sub because of depth.  That looks like it will hit the port before it gets anywhere near mounting, PLUS you need another inch for the pole vent.
> 
> 3) I haven't even tried to figure out what the volume and tuning is, but the port seems a little long if it's the right volume and tuning just by a quick look.
> *


I got this from a guy who built it and it was bad ass. That was with an E8, and like I said it may not work with an SA8 but it gives homie an idea.


----------



## Airborne

so you would make the hole samller to fit a gasket?


----------



## djbizz1

i'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 22 2010, 12:44 PM~17270041
> * i'll keep that in mind.
> *


I've seen double baffles on t-lines because of the mounting depth issue.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 22 2010, 08:14 AM~17268565
> *so you would make the hole samller to fit a gasket?
> *


Yes. The basket is slightly angled as it tapers down. It fits tighter if you cut it a little smaller since its raised up from the gasket. I can measure the depth of an E8 and SA8 when I'm not so busy.

What is the volume of that box? The SA8 likes a bigger box than the E8.


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 23 2010, 09:25 AM~17278727
> *Yes.  The basket is slightly angled as it tapers down.  It fits tighter if you cut it a little smaller since its raised up from the gasket.  I can measure the depth of an E8 and SA8 when I'm not so busy.
> 
> What is the volume of that box?  The SA8 likes a bigger box than the E8.
> *


I can do the math but it is a t-line so it's a little different.


----------



## djbizz1

what about this box? this is pretty sick too...


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 23 2010, 10:02 AM~17279338
> *I can do the math but it is a t-line so it's a little different.
> *


Unless the drawing isn't accurate, that's not a t-line, it's a ported box with a long port. In order for it to be a transmission line, there would have to be a variance in the port at the throat and mouth.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 23 2010, 01:13 PM~17280871
> *what about this box?  this is pretty sick too...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


It looks good, but it's a 4th order, and that plexi isn't thick enough to not have any flex at all, and bandpass only works correctly if there is NO give in the enclosure.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 24 2010, 07:44 AM~17287986
> *Unless the drawing isn't accurate, that's not a t-line, it's a ported box with a long port.  In order for it to be a transmission line, there would have to be a variance in the port at the throat and mouth.
> *



show me what your talking about, can u sketch one, thanks...


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 24 2010, 07:47 AM~17287996
> *It looks good, but it's a 4th order, and that plexi isn't thick enough to not have any flex at all, and bandpass only works correctly if there is NO give in the enclosure.
> *



so this box wont get loud?


----------



## Airborne

> _Originally posted by ibanender_@Apr 24 2010, 10:44 AM~17287986
> *Unless the drawing isn't accurate, that's not a t-line, it's a ported box with a long port.  In order for it to be a transmission line, there would have to be a variance in the port at the throat and mouth.
> *


what ever man, 1/4 wave t-line, the guy who drew it up has been doing nothing but these (the dude gets obsessed) for a while. I'll build it this afternoon if I get a chance and show you how good it is.

edit, are you talking about a tapered horn?


----------



## djbizz1

heck yeah, can't wait to see u build this box.. keep us updated


----------



## Airborne

This is a couple pics. I could have taken more but I didn't so fuck it. This thing fucking bangs! Vids tomorrow.

Sundown FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Airborne

I just messed with the firing direction in the cab of my pickup and man that little guy sounds bad ass! Full range too, I played test tones to Slayer and it is real accurate.

Not bad for a quicky. I could have rounded the edges on the dividers and 45'd the corners etc but this is going in my trunk so poise won't be a big deal.


----------



## djbizz1

lets see some vids mang... also, some pix of that old school in the background :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne

This is the car that box is going into. 51 Fleetline.


----------



## djbizz1

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 25 2010, 10:18 AM~17295176
> *This is the car that box is going into. 51 Fleetline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



tight ride :wow:


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 24 2010, 11:17 AM~17288415
> *show me what your talking about, can u sketch one, thanks...
> *


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Apr 24 2010, 11:18 AM~17288423
> *so this box wont get loud?
> *


It won't get loud with an SA8. They don't work great in 4th order bandpass, the Qts is too low for it to work well. Besides, you wouldn't even begin to harness all of the throw on it because it would barely move. If you did get the sub moving, that plexi would flex and significantly reduce efficiency. Bandpass can have excellent efficiency, so if you take that away, you've just got a limited bandwidth enclosure that won't be any louder (or even quieter) than ported.


----------



## ibanender

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 24 2010, 12:01 PM~17288703
> *what ever man, 1/4 wave t-line, the guy who drew it up has been doing nothing but these (the dude gets obsessed) for a while. I'll build it this afternoon if I get a chance and show you how good it is.
> 
> edit, are you talking about a tapered horn?
> *


No, but they are often very similar. Well, it depends what way you taper also. If the port mouth is smaller than the rest of the path, that isn't really a horn.


----------



## chato83

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Apr 24 2010, 07:39 PM~17290710
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a couple pics. I could have taken more but I didn't so fuck it. This thing fucking bangs! Vids tomorrow.
> 
> Sundown FOR THE WIN!
> *


what do you use to come out with the air space on a box like this and how do you know what its tuned at? and how much air space and how does it sound?....


----------



## Brahma Brian

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11046

http://www.splbassx.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=11045


----------

